# pleco size and clown loach worrys



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

will my pleco be okey in my 55 gallon sizewise he is only about 5 inches right now and is there a less expensive alternative to clown loaches :-? a friend has a pleco and 4 clowns as his cleaning crew and they do a great job.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

is it a common pleco???? they will get huge and quickly....what about some synos europos AKA up side down cat fish??? about 10 bucks each and 1 will work nicley for some time


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

If you are doing regular water changes and vacuuming gravel, you don't need clown loaches or even a pleco.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

What kind of mixed Haps/Peacocks do you have in your 125? I will be setting up a 135 and I need ideas and suggestions what to put in there...And how many fish do you have altogether? Thanks... :-? :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Cindylou,

I sent you a pm.

Gina


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I use chinese algae eaters. 2 bucks a piece. When the tank is clean I bring them back to the LFS


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

chineese algae eaters? and i didnt know that clown loaches clean? what do they clean or do? i have two they just seem to hide all day.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

illusions2281 said:


> chineese algae eaters?


Better ones are siamese algae eaters and if they _are true _SAE, then they eat algae.
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_sae.php


illusions2281 said:


> and i didnt know that clown loaches clean? what do they clean or do? i have two they just seem to hide all day.


Clown loaches eat left over food (off the bottom of the tank) and snails, etc. 
If you don't have that for them, you should feed them sinking catfish wafers, after lights out.
hth,


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

They should be fine with the left over food my feeder tends to give them a weeks worth of food at a time I usually scoup enough out. I'm going to look into these SAE
thanks


----------

